# عمرة المحرك Engine Overhaul



## شفق الصباح (27 فبراير 2009)

*عمـرة المحـرك*

​
*Engine Overhaul*​


تعرف عمرة المحرك (Engine Overhaul) بأنها:
عملية إجراء إصلاح شامل، تتطلب الفك والتنظيف والتفتيش واستبدال الأجزاء التالفة بأخرى صالحة (بمعنى، جديدة أو تم إجراء صيانة لها أو عمرة)، والتشغيل الآلي أو اليدوي والمعاملات الميكانيكية والكيميائية أو الحرارية والتركيب والاختبار، وغيرها من الخطوات المنصوص عليها وفق نظام وموضوع وأسلوب معتمد وصلاحيات محددة.

ويتم تحويل المحرك إلى العمرة أو إجراء عمرة المحرك، بعد أن يكون:
1- استنفذ الساعات المقررة لإجراء العمرة (Time of Overhaul)، وهي تختلف من محرك لآخر، ومن نوع محرك إلى آخر، وهذه الساعات هي ساعات عمل المحرك الفعلية أثناء التحليق (من الإقلاع إلى الهبوط)، وتحسب الساعات بداية من عمله على الطائرة، سواء كان جديداً أو تم إجراء العمرة له. وتحسب هذه الساعات وتسجل في سجلٍ يخص المحرك (Engine Log Book)، يحتوي على: اسم المحرك، نوعه، رقم تسلسله، وتسجل في هذا السجل إضافة للساعات، كل أعمال الصيانة والكشوفات المجراءة على المحرك أو أيٍ من أجزائه. أما ساعات المحرك فهي في المتوسط 4000 ساعة طيران.
2- أو أن يكون المحرك استنفذ الوقت المحدد له (عمر زمني، ويقاس عادة بالسنوات)، كون بعض المحركات تخضع لعاملي ساعات الطيران أو الزمن (أيهما يكون أولاً)، فيسجل تاريخ تركيب المحرك على الطائرة، يضاف لهذا التاريخ الزمن المفترض (عادة خمس سنوات)، وعند بلوغ المحرك التاريخ المفترض يتم تحويله للعمرة.
3- هناك سبب ثالث، وهو طارئ، وذلك عندما يقرر أنه نظراً لمشكلة مّا أو مجموعة من المشاكل (سواء كانت مشاكل محسوسة تم الكشف عنها، أو مقاسة على اجهزة الطائرة)، عند أجراء أحد الكشوف الخاصة ككشف المناطق الساخنة (Hot Section Inspection/H.S.I)، فيتم تحويل المحرك للعمرة.

ويعتبر كشف المناطق الساخنة H.S.I، من أهم الكشوف التي تحدد مدى كفاءة المحرك، الأمر المؤثر في زمن عمرة المحرك، فمن المعروف أنه يتم بشكل يومي تسجيل قراءات عدادات المحركات من قبل الطيارين (تسجل هذه المعلومات في سجل الطائرة Technical Flight Log )، وبعد كل رحلة يعمد المهندسون إلى إدخال هذه المعلومات إضافة لمعلومات تخص الجو المحيط إلى منظومة حاسوب خاصة (أو تطبـيقها على مخططات خاصة بأداء المحرك)، من ثم على مر الوقت تعطي هذه المنظومة بياناً لوضعية المحرك من حيث كفاءة الأداء، من خلال هذه البيانات يتم تقرير إجراء كشف المناطق الساخنة H.S.I، وهو يجرى عادة كل 1800 ساعة طيران (كما في المحرك PT6A-27)، حيث يفصل المحرك إلى جزئين للكشف على الأجزاء:
1- تربينة الضاغط Compressor Turbine.
2- تربينة المحرك Engine Turbine.
3- غرفة الاحتراق Combustion Chamber.
4- وحدات قياس درجة حرارة الاحتراقTurbine Temperature units .
5- إضافة إلى المساحة المحيطة بهذه الأجزاء.

ويقوم هذا الكشف على إجراء كشف بصري (Visual Inspection)، يتضمن إجراء مجموعة من القياسات الخاصة لتربينات: القطر، السماحيات بين أطراف الشفرات (Blades) والحاضن حول التربينة، وتتبع الشفرات في درجة ثباتها وشكها الخارجي. كما يتم الكشف على غرفة الاحتراق وتحديد أماكن التصدع والضعف في هيكلها. أما وحدات قياس درجة الحرارة فيتم معايرتها لمعرفة دقة قياسها لدرجة الحرارة. 
في حال وجود أي مشكلة، فيمكن للمهندس طبقا للصلاحيات الممنوحة له استبدال القطعة طبقاً لكتاب الصيانة الخاص بالمحرك (Maintenance Manual). والجدير بالذكر إن هذا الكشف هو أكبر كشف يمكن إجراءه على المحرك في حضيرة الصيانة، إلا بعض الاستثناءات التي تمنحها الشركة المصنعة لبعض الشركات، أو مراكز صيانة الطائرات.


يبدأ العمل في عمرة المحرك، من بداية إعداد السجل الخاص به، بشكل يضمن توفر جميع المعلومات، من بعد رفع المحرك عن الطائرة وإزالة كل الأجزاء والأجهزة المضافة على المحرك للقياس (the Accessories)، بمعنى أن يتم شحن المحرك طبقاً لما صنعته الشركة أو ما يتم التعارف والاتفاق عليه بين المشغل وجهة الصيانة الموكل لها إجراء عمرة المحرك.
أما الشحن فلابد أن يكون في الحاويات المخصصة لكل محرك (حيث عادة ما تقوم الشركة المصنعة بتصنيع حاوية خاصة للمحرك، لثبيته عند الشحن والمناولة بشكلٍ آمن).
تقوم الجهة المنفذة لعملية العمرة باستلام المحرك. بمراجعة الأوراق المرسل معه، وفحصها وتتبع تاريخ المحرك، دفعاً لأي مشاكل قد تعمل على تأخير المحرك أثناء التسليم، وفي حال وجد أن ثمة أمر غير واضع يتم تعليق المحرك حتى توضيح هذا الأمر، وهذا الكشف يجرى على الأوراق المرفقة بالمحرك قبل البدء فعليا بالعمل على المحرك.

وعند استلامها للحاوية تقوم ببدأ عملية العمرة، التي تشمل بشكل أساسي:
1- مراجعة تاريخ المحرك، من خلال سجله الخاص، وأيضا بما تحتفظ به كجهة منفذة لهذا العمل (حال لو كان العمل ينفذ من ذات الجهة). وتشمل هذه المراجعة كل الأجهزة الملحقة بالمحرك، فالكثير من الأجهزة بالمحرك هي من متطلبات الشركة المصنعة للطائرة، وعادة لا يتم إجراء العمرة لها عند تنفيذ عمرة المحرك، لكن من المفيد تحديد نوع الطائرة العامل عليها المحرك، لمعرفة حدود الأداء.
2- يتم تحويل المحرك، إلى خط الفك والتنظيف، إذ بعد فكر المحرك، ينظف كل جزء، ويوضع في مستوعب خاص به يحمل المعلومات الازمة.
3- تجرى الفحوص الازمة على كل جزء بشكل منفرد، وإصدار شهادة لكل جزء تحدد صلاحيته من عدمها، ومن بعد استبدال الإجزاء غير الصالحة، أو صيانتها لو أمكن.
4- يحول المحرك من بعد إلى خط التجميع، الذي في ذات الوقت يقيس السماحيات المفترضة عند تركيب الأجزاء إلى بعضها.
5- بعد تجميع المحرك، يتم إجراء كشف خارجي سريع له، ومن بعد تحويله إلى وحدة الاختبار.
6- في وحدة الاختبار، يوضع المحرك في حجرة اختبارات خاصة (Test Cell)، بحيث يتم وصل المحرك إلى مجموعة من المجسات التي تعمل على قياس المتغيرات وترجمتها إلى مجموعة من البارمترات يمكن قراءتها في شكل جداول ومخططات/ منحنيات، يتم مقارنة هذه النتائج مع النتائج المفترضة من الشركة المصنعة للمحرك.
7- عند التأكد من سلامة ولياقة المحرك، يتم إصدار شهادة خاصة بعملية العمرة، تسجل في سجل المحرك، وتعتمد بشكل نهائي.
8- يتم شحن المحرك داخل حاويته بعد تغليفه بشكل يمنع تسرب الهواء، كما يتم تعبأة خزان الزيت بزيت تخزين خاص.


بشكل عام هذه هي الخطوات المتبعة عند إجراء صيانة لمحرك، ولم نرد الذهاب بعيداً في التفصيل، لكن لمن يريد يمكنه السؤال، وسنحاول قدر الإمكان الإفادة.
**منقول للأخ Liabyan-ame **
​


----------



## محمد زرقة (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااً على المعلومات القيمه*​


----------



## سوسنة سوداء (13 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم،
شكرا جزيلا ... جدا المعلومات قيمه


----------



## virtualknight (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مبارك أحمد محمد (30 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير*

هل ممكن توضح اكثر، فكرة عمل محرك الطائرات
]


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng. thamer (8 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ينتهي عمر المحرك في ثلاث حالات
1.عند انتهاء عمره الزمني
2. عند انتهاء عمره التقويمي
3.عند انتهاء عمر الحارق اللاحق after berner في المحركات التي فيها حارق لاحق


----------



## دومتوم (8 يوليو 2010)

مبارك احمد
الغرض الاساسي لمحرك الطائرات1- قوة دفع للطائرة اثناء الاقلاع
2- تشغيل انظمة الطائرة عن طريق القير بوكس (نظام الكهربا,الهيدروليك,نظام الوقود,نظام التبريد,الاكترونيات,) يعني باختصار المحرك هو قلب الطائره


----------



## Automotive.Eng (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## البراء عبد المنعم (21 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووور وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## eng.m.a.84 (1 سبتمبر 2013)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------

